# Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware



## PCGH-Ultra (11. November 2007)

*Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

hi,

ich bin gezwungener maßen wieder in die steinzeit der 3d-grafik zurückversetzt und werde wohl noch ein halbes jahr auf dieser hardware "zocken" können (zum arbeiten wie office reicht die natürlich trotzdem locker):

Duron 1,6 Ghz @ 1,8 Ghz
Radeon 9250
1 Gig Ram

Welche Spiele sind sehr empfehlenswert, die auch mit der HW noch laufen?


----------



## Clown[AUT] (11. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

also ich würd Counter Strike 1.6 zocken


----------



## PCGH-Ultra (11. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

das is natürlich immer gut (oder schlecht, wie mans sieht ^^). ich meinte da eher single player games.


----------



## jign (11. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

CS 1.6 mit BOTs


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Adventure aller Art.

siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=2316


----------



## xrayde (11. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*



PCGH-Ultra schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich bin gezwungener maßen wieder in die steinzeit der 3d-grafik zurückversetzt und werde wohl noch ein halbes jahr auf dieser hardware "zocken" können (zum arbeiten wie office reicht die natürlich trotzdem locker):
> 
> ...


Battlefield 1942, natürlich mit einigen Details runter gedreht, aber sollte gehen, "lief" ja sogar mit meiner MX 4000 @PCI.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Battle for Wesnoth, das beste rundenbasierte Fantasy-Strategiespiel aller Zeiten 
www.wesnoth.org


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Holiday Island...DAS Wi-Sim vergangener Tage...und es fesselt mich immer noch  

Hab sogar ein Tool, was die Bilder umändert, damit man auch alles bauen kann


----------



## Piy (16. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

final fantasy 7


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*



PCGH-Ultra schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich bin gezwungener maßen wieder in die steinzeit der 3d-grafik zurückversetzt und werde wohl noch ein halbes jahr auf dieser hardware "zocken" können (zum arbeiten wie office reicht die natürlich trotzdem locker):
> 
> ...


 
Rainbow Six 3 läuft damit auch  einfach immer wieder ein schöner Taktik Shooter


----------



## danone (16. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

guckst du in Videothek auf CoverRückseite von spiel welches dir gefällt... tust du so ... ^^


----------



## jign (16. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Ich habe mal bissle meine regal durchwühlt und nen par sehr gute Tipps für dich 

R.O.M.E
Call of Duty
Anno 1503
Fluch der Karibik
G1
G2 
Warcraft 3 
Und mein absoluter Liebling Freelancer 

Die sollten soweit eigentlich alle laufen


----------



## Player007 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Codename Panzers: Phase One
Far Cry
Anno 1701 mit niedrigeren Details


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

C&C TS, Q3, NFS usw, alles was so min 2 Jahre alt ist sollte laufen


----------



## squall (18. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Diablo II 

Star Craft 

Diverse "Emus  " 

UT  (Das Orginal) 

Q....  2 

usw  ....


----------



## cMPhoeniX (18. November 2007)

*AW: Top-Games für Low-End-Hardware*

Strategie:
Siedler III, Siedler IV
Warcraft III (geniale kampagne)
Empire Earth
Starcraft
Civilization III
Age of Empires 2
Age of Mythology
Battle Realms
Stronghold

Action:
Unreal
Half Life
Call of Duty
Mendal of Honor
Jedi Knight 2 (<-- geil!!  )

RPGs:
Gothic 1&2 (genial)
Diablo 1&2
Morrowind


..usw^^
allesamt wahnsinns spiele, die man nicht verpasst haben sollte


----------

